# 12/4/11



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

After scouting a nice flock of about 250 honkers for 2 straight days. I thought I was set. I watched these birds morning and evening Friday, all day Saturday (they were feeding all day) both days. I thought I was going to be set. My brother, my lab and I went out about 8 a.m. this morning to hunt.

The spread was set by 9 and we waited, and waited, and waited. The birds never came. As I type this, I'm sitting a quarter mile from the roost, and they still have not came, and it doesn't look like they're moving at all. I will update if they decide to feed.

The weather as far as temp has not changed much here in the last few days, only the wind changed direction, but its hardly a wind at all.

There were 3 fields that had a combined 1000 birds in them and all the birds are just sitting on the roost. Anyone explain this? Thought I was going to have a great bonus December hunt.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe they are feeding at night. Thats what are geese have been doing now for sometime. Going out an hour before sunset!


----------



## Auzymoto (Apr 20, 2011)

Had the same problem today! Hunted a field yesterday and had great success. Hunted another field we have been scouting set up by 830 and nothing flew not even ducks! I believe with the last 4 days of cloudy windy weather they were feeding in the morning and evening. This morning it was sunny, nice, and almost zero wind. Twice in the last two weeks we have had this happen to us and I believe that when it's nice after several days of windy cloudy weather they won't feed till late evening!

Actually while I was writing this my buddy just told me that they just got off the roost right at last light!


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

These birds aren't feeding at night. I've seen them in one of these fields for 2 weeks, the field we were set-up in for a week. I just really watched them most of the day Friday & Saturday.

I stayed the rest of the day today, and nothing. They fed at least the last two days from 9am-3pm


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

they have been really hard to pattern in minnesota as well. For one thing if they do feed all day you really never know what they are gonna do the next. When you don't know when they are gonna come off the roost it gets very annoying and time consuming haha


----------



## Auzymoto (Apr 20, 2011)

There has been times were they haven't even fed!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

They're doing the same thing here in NY. I sat yesterday in a spot they've been in for days and Nothing! Not even a duck flew. I'm seeing birds hanging around the roosts. Seams if the grass is still green they're staying there and saving the corn. How are the numbers of birds this year? Around here is real slow almost not worth setting up.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

was it cloudy or sunny? Cloudy birds move early, sunny birds often times won't come off the roost until shooting hours are over.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Buck25 said:


> they have been really hard to pattern in minnesota as well. For one thing if they do feed all day you really never know what they are gonna do the next. When you don't know when they are gonna come off the roost it gets very annoying and time consuming haha


Last year for us was one of those years! Usually when the weather is really cold the birds on an average don't come out until late afternoon so we waited until noon to set up and guess what, birds were already in the field! Surprise! For some reason those birds didn't care what the weather was all season long. So we decided it would be better to be early than late the rest of the season!!!!!


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

templey_41 said:


> was it cloudy or sunny? Cloudy birds move early, sunny birds often times won't come off the roost until shooting hours are over.


Its been cloudy overcast here for some time now. I didn't get a chance to run out there today, I will tomorrow. Hopefully they stick it out for these next couple of very cold days. Looking like mid 30's closer to the weekend. Could possibly get another shot at them this coming weekend.


----------

